# Vernetzung von Win XP und Linux (auch gepostet im Win Forum!)



## Livesan (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Win XP Rechner und einen Linux (Novell Linux Desktop mit KDE) vernetzen.
Auf dem Linux Rechner sehe ich auch meinen Win Comp. in der Netzansicht.
Wenn ich versuche auf die unter Win freigegebenen Dateien zuzugreifen, werde ich nach Username und PWD gefragt. Soweit so gut.
Ich gebe als Username den Namen ein, unter dem ich selbst auch in Win eingeloggt bin. Ebenso das PWD. Danach bekomme ich unter Linux die Meldung, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe. Warum?

Jede Idee ist willkommen.

Dank im voraus
Oliver


----------

